# Can't wait till Christmas!!!



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Not even excited about my gifts! My gf just had me pick up a new 420 rancher at for her kids Christmas present. I think it's more for herself than them lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I could wait, call me grinch but I don't like this time of the year.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I spend way to much money on junk. Lol. Most of the time I don't get what I want cause I spend it all on the kids. But they have a good time.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I spend way to much money on junk. Lol. Most of the time I don't get what I want cause I spend it all on the kids. But they have a good time.


^^^^^x2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

get ahold of got muddy on here and order a gear reduction for that thing..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the video when they see the new ride


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Walker the bike is for the older kids and the gf so unfortunately it's going to stay stock for awhile,( drivetrain anyways)




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll try and remember that big d




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

tried to get her to let me leave it like this lol, she didn't go for it. Made me put the stockers back on for Christmas morn. Oh we'll maybe later.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see my 3 year olds reaction to his kfx power wheels that Santa is going to leave for him. Now if the little fart would go to sleep so I can put it together lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol my little girl got one last year. Good luck with the graphics, hardest part of the assembly.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stimpy said:


> Lol my little girl got one last year. Good luck with the graphics, hardest part of the assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









lmao! Watching my wife put em on. We made a deal, I'll build it, you put the graphics on lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol good choice!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

me riding my gf youngest son on the 420. I have a vid of there reactions but can't post it straight from my phone anymore.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------

